# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] ✅ FAKEbook ➡️ HQ HANDCRAFTED & WARMED UP FACEBOOK ACCOUNTS ⬅️

## fakebook_pro

*Looking for strong warmed up Facebook accounts? Do you want to create ads without issues & ban? Then you've come to the right place!
We sell accounts for advertising activities ideal for launching in all "hats" in any conditions!*

*A little about our accounts:
✅Phone verified & manually registered accounts + warmed up from private mobile IPs.
➡Accounts provided with 2FA Code!
✅All profiles are real-looking with pictures according to gender and age. They have UNIQUE profile pictures (avatar with 4-7 photos of same profile person), never used in other accounts, which make them VERY SOLID accounts, very trusted by Facebook, very resistant to being banned.
➡Each account is pre-warmed up (it has consistent daily activities impersonating a real user).
✅Fan page created and completed (avatar, cover, 2-3 photo/text posts, Page info).
➡Business Manager with Ad Account created and confirmed by e-mail, Business details filled, 2FA enabled.
✅EAAB token and JSON cookies also included.*

*This type of warmed up accounts has not been available on the market, see it for yourself!*

*Shop ➡ fakebook.pro* 

Support: t.me/fakebook_support
News & Tips: t.me/pro_fakebook

----------


## fakebook_pro

We start accept automatic payment through Bitcoin, Ethereum, Monero, Zcash, Litecoin, Dash, USD Coin, Dogecoin, USDT TRC-20.

----------


## fakebook_pro

Accounts with *Advertising Access Reinstated* are back to the Store!

----------


## fakebook_pro

📣 Stock Updates:
Warmed Up United Kingdom 🇬🇧 Accounts with Business Manager (*Advertising Access Allowed*) 
👇
For order: fakebook.pro

----------


## fakebook_pro

*ID Verified (Green Tick ✅, Advertising Restricted Access Reinstated - 3 Line)* & *Warmed Up* United Kingdom Accounts with *2 x Business Manager* added to the store!

For order: fakebook.pro

----------


## fakebook_pro

Boom  :Smile:  New product added:
*Advertising access Reinstated* *Business Manager* (50$) with 3 Ad Accounts (limit $250  :Cool: )

For order: fakebook.pro

----------

